# LOL! very wierd, comedy video



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Watch it to the end if you can. Its really silly, and very twisted but I LOL'd allot
It takes a while to load and you need quicktime but it's worth it.

Parental advisory; There's no real cursing but I wouldn't recomend for small children.

http://www.filmcow.net/videofiles/charlietheunicorn.mov


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I would watch it but I'd rather sell my soul to the devil than install QuickTime on my PC.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I wouldn't have either but it came bundled with something.  I cant remember what it was though.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey my upstairs PC had QT on it.. that was a bizzare video.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

QT is bad... actually it's more anoying then bad or useless 
Weird movie...

Matt


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Check this out if you hate the dirty quicktime.
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

This is also very funny but long.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

what does quick time do to your comp??


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike thanks for the laugh...


----------

